# Top Secret's R35



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hummmmm.....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol,

I have a 17" widescreen on my laptop and I can't see that pic without scrolling.

Can you make it smaller please.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

not sure about the sunstrip. I wonder if they have started to tinker under the bonnet yet? 

Any ideas if any of the tuners have yet Dino?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

New carbon lip and Volk wheels


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Smaller picture can be seen here

Top Secret R35 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Wup-dee-doo! 

That's most impressive (visually) it _must_ of took of of a week to make the new lip spoiler, put some off-the-shelf wheels on it, stick on a chavvy sun-strip and some crap decals on the bonnet!

I, of-course, withhold my right to quell my sarcasm _if _it's got a right load of power under the bonnet and laps Tsukuba in 10 secs flat!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I just linked it....

See it perfectly on my 13" MacBook....nice to have a zoom in/zoom out feature built in to my browser


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

DCD said:


> I just linked it....
> 
> See it perfectly on my 13" MacBook....nice to have a zoom in/zoom out feature built in to my browser


DCD is Osxwhipswindoze - I claim my £5! 

IE7 has that ability, and my lovely 22" of 1680x1050 LCD viewing pleasure almost copes with that pic anyway! 

opcorn:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

why do the Japs always have to use the word "SUPER"


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Hehe yeah I took that photo. Was going to post a new thread but just stuck a link in the Tuner GT-R's thread.

Smokey was being very cagey with details. Can't wait for Friday morning !!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

sewid said:


> Hehe yeah I took that photo. Was going to post a new thread but just stuck a link in the Tuner GT-R's thread.
> 
> Smokey was being very cagey with details. Can't wait for Friday morning !!


Got anymore shots?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

more pics here:

Top Secret's 2008 Nissan GTR - a visit to the garage behind it - Zerotohundred.com Forums


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

*More Pics* Top Secret's 2008 Nissan GTR - a visit to the garage behind it - Zerotohundred.com Forums


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

*More Pics* Top Secret's 2008 Nissan GTR - a visit to the garage behind it - Zerotohundred.com Forums


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> Got anymore shots?


Shortly after we took that photo they closed the doors on us haha. I have loads more of them but all the same angle. Doh.

Only other interesting one is this from the office:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL...read the sticker....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think they spelt "force" wrong - shouldn't it be folce?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

You are laitto:chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! super GT-R!!!!! we have to wait to see what TS r35 hidden under the bonnet


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

DCD said:


> LOL...read the sticker....



Come on Dino, you know thats not the first English spelling error you have seen over there...used to be one of my favorite past times finding all the funny typo's...:squintdan :chuckle:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

^ ^..That sticker is......"HARARIOUS"...LOL!!.:chuckle: 
Love the JAPS..The GTR by the way looks awesome.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

So this is maybe not even the true GTR but the GTL? 
Smokey is one clazy fleak.
The best japanese spelling I've seen so far is for Force- feedback, which was written "FOSUFIDUBAKKU" :rofl:


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Even Japanese makes typo in English, I think it's better than your Japanese. ;-)


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Shin said:


> Even Japanese makes typo in English, I think it's better than your Japanese. ;-)


Maybe, but English as a language is a piss of piss to write/spell in comparison


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Shin, don't take it as a critic. I'm sure that 90+ % on here find it very sympathic.
And I'm totally sure I couldn't even write "HAI" properly in japanese


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi andreasgtr,
I don't want to take it as a critic, but I know I'm not only one Japanese here.
Anyways, it is off-topic, so please continue talk about TS.
Sorry for hijacking.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

DCD said:


> LOL...read the sticker....


lol. about 3 years ago Shibuki-san gave me a titanium ash tray as a present. I thought, "how nice" then I read it. It said "Top Secret Performance Engineerig". Since I've noticed all the others have engineering spelt properly. d'oh! maybe one day mine will be worth lots, like double stamped coins or something.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Has the car also been sprayed a new colour?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like the titanium metallic.

Shin....you should see people in Italy or Europe...they tattoo random kanji on their bodies to look cool! I asked one guy with a big "chikara" tattoo on his arm what it meant and he didn't have the faintest idea. At least TS can have the sticker remade....that guy can't swap out his brain as easily LOL:chuckle:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Looks like the titanium metallic.
> 
> Shin....you should see people in Italy or Europe...they tattoo random kanji on their bodies to look cool! I asked one guy with a big "chikara" tattoo on his arm what it meant and he didn't have the faintest idea. At least TS can have the sticker remade....that guy can't swap out his brain as easily LOL:chuckle:


I'm liking the titanium metallic. Wasn't too keen on it in other pictures but the way it shows the lines of the car in the rear 3/4 shot looks damn good.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think it needs better wheels. The GT-C don't go well with the lines of the R34 IMO. 

Also the front splitter looks a bit bulky from some angles. May grow on me with time!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Shin said:


> Even Japanese makes typo in English, I think it's better than your Japanese. ;-)


For sure! But then again I dont pretend to be able to speak or write Japanese...other than to say excuse me, good afternoon or yes!!! And I certainly dont attempt to write Japanese on billboards, vending machines or kick ass cars like the TS one pictured elsewhere in this thread! 

Nothing personal, its just amusing. 


Oh yea, Domo Arrigato! (probably misspelled!):chuckle:


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Shin said:


> Even Japanese makes typo in English, I think it's better than your Japanese. ;-)


very true. I make typos in japanese and english.  my english is probably best described as primary school level, and my japanse perhaps kindergarten level. 

no offence meant by my comments. gomenesai.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

DCD said:


> Looks like the titanium metallic.
> 
> Shin....you should see people in Italy or Europe...they tattoo random kanji on their bodies to look cool! I asked one guy with a big "chikara" tattoo on his arm what it meant and he didn't have the faintest idea. At least TS can have the sticker remade....that guy can't swap out his brain as easily LOL:chuckle:


rofl. :chuckle: there have been some rippers here too. even one poor person had a tatoo done in katakana and it was wrong too. not what they wanted at all.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Shin....you should see people in Italy or Europe...they tattoo random kanji on their bodies to look cool! I asked one guy with a big "chikara" tattoo on his arm what it meant and he didn't have the faintest idea. At least TS can have the sticker remade....that guy can't swap out his brain as easily LOL:chuckle:


hahaha
Shin deserves a lot of respect for posting on here.


----------

